# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  {***hack***}

## mySteRioUs

Per te gjithe ata qe perdorin Lycos Mail!!!

Ne qofte se merrni nje mesazh :
---------------------------------------------
Sender:  support@lycos.com
Subject:  Lycos Update IMPORTANT 
Size:       11k
---------------------------------------------

ne te cilin  thuhet se Lycos do te beje "server update" edhe ju duhet te transferoni the dhenat tuaja (Username, password) ne serverin e ri perndryshe nuk do te jeni ne gjendje te kontrolloni emailin;

mos i dergoni te dhenat tuaja (userID, password) sepse ai email nuk eshte derguar nga Lycos Staff por nga nje person i cili deshiron qe te marri passwordin tuaj edhe.......

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ferdinandi

A di nanjoni si me gjete passwordin e nonji e-maili te nanjonit qe ke inat?...Jo per nonji gje por e di qe ka nji rruge se ma kane gjete mua!

----------


## benseven11

eshte nje menyre me java script kod.menyra se si funksionon eshte pak a shume keshtu. Personit qe do ti gjesh paswordin
i dergon nje email ne  pjesen ku shkruhet teksti vendos  codin e javascriptit.Cndodh kur ai klikon te emaili qe ti i ke derguar java scripti aktivizohet dhe atij i shfaqet nje dritare e re qe i kerkon te beje login  duke futur emrin e  acountit te emailit si eshte regjistruar po ashtu edhe paswordin.nga ky moment  nje kopje e ketij e maili se bashku me emrin qe ai eshte regjistruar te acounti i emailit dhe paswordi qe ai perdor te vijne ty ne e mail.Kjo jep rezultat ne webmail  sic eshte hotmaili dhe yahoo nuk jep rezultat ne outlookbesoj duhet jete i lidhur me natyren e protokollit qe perdorin .hotmaili dhe yahoo perdorin http protocol kurse outlooku perdor pop3>Edhe dicka tjeter.Mund tja marresh
paswordin ne qofte se kompjuteri i tij e ka  javascriptin te aktivizuar te security settings,dmth duke kaluar nga tools  te browseri lart pastaj internet options/security/custom level/ketu ai te javascript rrjeshti duhet ta kete ate me nje pike ne rreth ku thote enable java script.Dhe problemi i fundit ne qofte se kompjuteri i tij ka te instaluar windSP1 pack(nje tufe codesh patches qe mbyllin pikat e dobeta te sistemit te operimit) si dhe ka te instaluar security packs qe i perkasin Internet explorerit
6. atehere eshte shume e veshtire per te mos thene e pamundur 
tja gjesh paswordin.

----------


## FlashMx

O Beno se ha mo kush ate sapun per djath jo!
FlashMx
Provo ne google te marresh ca tutoriale per Munga-Bunga eshte me i sukseshem .
Prape se prape kot lodheni me emailet e te tjereve nuk ju mjaftojne tuajat!
FlashMx

----------


## benseven11

Kur java script codi dergohet me email ai e shikon codin ne tekstin e mesazhit se sa e kupton ate cfare eshte 
eshte tjeter pune.per fat te keq ate kodin nuk e kam me E kisha bere save ne kompjuter kur kam pas windows 98Se Instalova xp dhe harrova fare qe ti beja nje kopje ne diskete kodit nje menyre per te bere grabitjen e paswordit eshte duke perdorur program trojan te vecante qe perdorin portet e emailit 25 dhe110 psh ka program trojan Email sender password,promail qe jane tamam per kete pune mbase edhe winspy sjam i sigurt.Me e mail keto si programe eshte nje cike e veshtire per dy arsye e para madhesia e programit qe do e nisesh me email po te jete mbi 1mb serveri nuk ta merr persiper ta dergoje(tejkalon kufijte e dergimit te emailit si madhesi) mbase mund te perdoret metoda duke e nis si zip file dhe e dergon si attachment duke i bere ndryshim emrit te 
skedarit zip.Menyre e dyte qe kerkon me shume pune edhe njohje kuptohet eshte t ja instalosh trojanin duke perdorur sesione telnet(qe perdor portin23) dhe duke u lidhur me kompjuterin e tij direkt
per ta bere kete duhet qe ti besh nje reverse search e mail adreses se tij(domethene duke vene email adresen te jep cfare IP numer  ai ka)kjo arrihet ose duke perdorur program neotrace express light ose profesional ose duke  shkuar te websajti samspade.org dhe te kutia perkatese e kerkimit fut e mail
addresen e personit aty kjo faqe i ben kthimin e kesaj adrese ne IP address me numrat psh112.211.134.24
nga ky numer te e njejta faqe gjen serverin e tij shfaqet nje liste serverash me IP numrat perkates rreshti i fundit eshte adresa e serverit te personit qe mund te dale psh ne kete menyre interspace.netpo ashtu del nga dns edhe subnet adressa dmth adressa ekzakte e kompjuterit te tij ne rrjet.adresat subnet ose submaskquhen ndryshe edhe adresa te brendshme ose internal address jane njelloj si ato qe keni pare kur futen robt te chat shqiperia ne mainchat.Duke njohur adresen e ip se serverit te tij dhe submask adressen e kompjuterit te tij fillon nje sesion telnet po ta keni harruar po  ju a rikujtoj start-programs-accessories-hyperterminal
ketu mund te filloni sesionin telnet duke perdorur ca komanda modemi mund te futesh te kompjuteri i tij dhe ti japesh "peshqeshin" trojanin dmth  nga ku merr edhe paswordin
ky proces ose servis qe kryhet ne kompjuterin e tij pa patur dijeni quhet ndryshe homecall ose homephone
nje metode per ate qe ke inat psh nuk eshte me vjedhje paswordi eshte dicka tjeter.te shkosh ne ndonje newsgroup porno ku shume veta qe kane websajte porno per qellime te terheqin vizitore ne websajtet e tyre vene poste psh nje newsgroup i piset( me falni) eshte alt.sexAty shkon ben nje regjistrim fut nje emer dhe nje pasword qe te kesh te drejten te vesh poste lajmerime sic ve ne kete forum edhe pasi je regjistruar
vur nje post pasi ke vene postin ne fund te postit shkruaj email adresen e atij qe ke inat qe ta shohi gjithe forumi aty.dhe te teksti vur dicka provokative interesimi>Cdo te ndodhe. Pasi ke vene postin aty.Nje dite me vone dhe me mbrapa. Kutia e postes se emailit te atij qe ke inat do te jete e mbushur me emaila porno.lol
qe ta mbyll se e bera histori te gjate keto i thash thjesht per ti ditur.E kuptoni mire perse.jane me rrezik dhe menyra te jashtligjshme.Mos harro per nje moment qe serverat e internetit sot jane te gjitha te pajisura me sistemedetektimi intruder si psh  Programi Snort qe perdorin network administratoret si dhe firewall routers qe kane ditar perkates per cdo nderhyrje nga jashte me ore me date dhe me adresen e kompjuterit kush e ka derguar.Keshtu pasoja e pare me te marre vesh ato qe kete trojan e ke bere ti pasoja e pare eshte te bejne shkeputje nga interneti pergjithmone si dhe te raportojne per gjyq

----------


## FlashMx

O Beno te thash lal provo te perdoresh programin Munga-Bunga!
Po ta marresh vesh se si perdoret e more zgjidhjen!
FlashMx

----------


## benseven11

faleminderit Flash e pashe sot,programin e munga bungas brute force.Ky qe e paska bere programin qenka nga australia dhe paska bere hack nje kompleks kazinosh ne australi.Thone qe programi duhet instaluar vetem nga websajti hackology.com dhe jo te ndonjewebsajt tjeter se ato te tjeret i kane bere modifikime programit brute force dhe jep probleme pas instalimit mesazhe gabimi ngecje,bllokime.e veshtire qenka te krijosh nje skedar definition per hotmailin ose yahoo-ne hotmai.def dhe yahoo.def
Ky program pasi instalohet lexon komplet celesat e regjistrit ne kompjuter dhe komplet te dhenat ja dergon ne kompjuter  munga bunges.Prandaj KUUUUUUUUJDESSS po te keni ne hardrive ndonje numer karte krediti ose dokumenta llogarie banke mos e instaloni

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ferdinandi F-I e ka shpjeguar shume mire se si mund te perdoresh nje mail bomber per te bllokuar adresen shko tek kjo link e ke me shume detaje gjithe te mirat.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16053

----------


## Force-Intruder

Grupi kjo eshte nje metode qe une e kam perdorur deri vone por tani mund ta perdorni edhe ju
Me deshire eshte...
Pershendetje

----------


## Akulli

Gjeja me e thjeshte eshte 1. Te besh instalimin manual, duke zgjedh opcionin advanced dhe pastaj ver te gjitha vlerat negative atje ku thuhen gjera te tilla, si send mail to m$, report error to m$, automatic update etj etj.
Dhe qe te jesh njeqind per qind i sigurt, vure dhe Zone Alarm dhe je rehat.
Gje tjeter nuk ke ca te besh. Hacking nga windows eshte budallik anyway. Per me hack tamom e kam fjalen, jo me bo pseudo hacke.
Une jam duke installu nji network te re Novell + Linux. Dhe po me hyn shume ne qejf linux. Aty ke liri shume te madhe, ose me sakte te pafund.
WinXp ne te vertete eshte sistemi me i mire i m$ deri me sot. Mos kujto se ka shume gjera "te cuditshme" dhe misterioze. Po nuk i dhe ti opcionet qe te lidhet me serverat e m$ nuk lidhet, vetekuptohet ajo.
Mu me perlqen shume.
Po deshe me info,
thuj se ketu jemi,
ciao ppl,
Oni

----------


## Force-Intruder

jo jo Akull me fal
jam shprehur une gabim e ndoshta nuk jemi kuptuar
Meqe kam ne dore  nje si tip virusi qe po bej doja vetem te dija direktorite e sistemit ku mund te fshija skedaret jetike (ne format dos direktorite )
Kaq...kam pershtypje se me NT -te e zgjidha keshtu qe me ka mbetur vetem ky...
Faleminderit sidoqofte per pergjigjen.

----------


## ledio1

O grupi ça beni ju mire? Kjo me duket nje gje mjaft e bukur mua por desha tju prezantoj edhe punimin tim  :buzeqeshje:  

Hotmail: http://lediodesigns.com/Foto.html
Yahoo: http://lediodesigns.com/ledioyahoo.htm

Hajt pra, hackim te mbare lol  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Me ndihmoni pak ti heq keto errors qe dalin...ty

----------


## drita

te lumte shume e mire, dhe e pakuptueshme nga te tjeret

----------


## K19

Puna eshte se viktima  e intruderit e di qe nuk eshte tek siti i hotailit dhe mendon vetem qe te gjej passwordin e nje personi.Ndersa ti nuk munde te bindesh viktimen tende te bej login nga faqa jote(se duket qe nuk eshe msn.com)Megjithate a nuk na thua se si i merr ti te dhenat e viktimes?
K19

----------


## ledio1

Well, ke plotesisht te drejte K19. Por ka edhe mjaft persona te cilet nese ja ben attach ne nje email qe i dergon e hapin dhe bejne login sepse mbas ekujtojne se jane bere disconnect a diçka e tille. :P


 Username dhe password i viktimes te dergohen ty ne e-mail.

----------


## Ferdinandi

O Ledio 1 kete te fumdit e kame degjuar shume here por a na e shpjegone pak me qarte?

----------


## AK-47

Si ti bej hack nje emaili!

----------


## R2T

Ak-47!

Hapja e e-mailit ne yahoo eshte pune e thjeshte nese ke lidhje me personin qe do ti hapesh e-mailin. Une nuk di ndonje program qe e hap, por programet bejne vetem 10% te hackimeve ne bote, pjesa me e madhe vjen nga neglizhenca e viktimes.

Nese e njeh mire kete person qe do ti hapesh e-mailin ose flet akoma me te, futu tek e-maili ne yahoo dhe click ne Lost Password. Do te te kerkoje disa detaje, si logini dhe datelindja, gjera qe besoj eshte thjesht ti gjeshe nese e njef "viktimen". Pastaj do te te bejne nje pyetje te cilen "viktima " ka zgjedhur. Zakonisht eshte dicka e tille si : Ca klubi sproti preferoni, ne cilin qytet u ritet, si e ka emrin macja etj etj...Pyetje te cilen mund ta ngresh ne cdo bisede te zakonshme. 

shpresoj te te heci

----------


## AK-47

Shume thnx R2T por keto i di! desha te dija per nje program qe hack emailat! te cilin faktikisht tani e kam ne dore dhe nuk ka problem! gjithsesi faleminderit per pergjigjet!!!!!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

AK-47 lal ne rtadhe te pare beju me specifik nese ke problem me programin apo ndonje pyetje qe e nese kemi mundesi te te ndihmojme do jemi te mundshem ose nese nuk jemi ne gendje do kerkopjme ndihme prej teje  :shkelje syri:  nese nuk e di po F-I postoi nje medode hakimi para disa kohesh per hotmaile !Y dhe eshte shume e lezetshem dhe efikase po sa per programe per mendimin tim eshte e pamundur ti hakosh emailin pa hyre ne mainframe te !Y mbase jam gabim mbase jo po tregoju me specifik ne pyetje edhe do mundohemi te  te ndihmojme (me falni nese bera gabim qe fola ne mer te pergjitheshme duke perdorur shumes)
take care all of u

----------

